# Damiki Hydra



## nuckinfutzracing (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey guys, everything here is completely frozen (Canton, OH). I got a couple packs of the Damiki Hydras and I am very eager for it to thaw out here so I can kick the tires on them. I know it's not frozen everywhere, has anybody else had the opportunity to try them out? Any luck? Just trying to get some input. Tried a search and got nothing.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 14, 2011)

Looks neat - do a review please!


----------



## russ010 (Jan 18, 2011)

I used them about a year ago when they first came out. They work pretty good. I used them on a Spot Stalker Jig head... I tested them in the water right at the ramp where it was clear, and those little appendages just move all over the place with a little wind. When the water is still, so are the appendages. 

I like to throw them on Windy days so that I can just throw it out and dead stick it... can be more deadly than you sitting there shaking it (as are most of the baits I've been throwing lately)


----------



## one100grand (Jan 18, 2011)

Nifty looking things, I haven't seen 'em before...good luck, and please post back with a detailed report!


----------



## 00 mod (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks similar to Fat Ikas! I throw them on a med spinning rod weightless rigged backwards! so the tails points up! Dead stick and then hop it in!
Jeff


----------

